# Is the new 2017 Aquis Date out yet?



## Axinnon

I came across this https://www.oris.ch/de/press/detail/92 and was wondering if these are already able to be purchased by authorized dealers. And if so, does anyone have a clue on when it might be sold through grey dealers? I'd appreciate any info.


----------



## MadMrB

Sure is... just ordered mine ;-)

Jura Watches in the UK has them: https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...tch-aquis-date-01-733-7730-4135-07-8-24-05peb

I think Oris has done a great job with this update.









_Edit: Looks like Jura Watches are now out of stock._


----------



## sticky

Based on past experience Oris could filter them into the system at any time up to September depending on your country. Oris ADs will have a firm idea of expected delivery dates (if it's not already available) for your country as the Oris rep for your cuontry/region will have told them well in advance.


----------



## Robotaz

watchesaresocool said:


> ...was wondering if these are already able to be purchased by authorized dealers. And if so, does anyone have a clue on when it might be sold through grey dealers? I'd appreciate any info.


We have a forum sponsor, Topper Jewelers.

Since we have a forum sponsor, it would be pretty lame for us to talk about gray dealers.

Call Topper.


----------



## Chris Hohne

and we don't allow the mention of grey market dealers on the forum - thank you for your post Robotaz


----------



## Spiker

Checked with my Oris AD in Toronto. The new Aquis is available to order here in Canada. I really think I'm going to pull the trigger on the gradient blue dial version on bracelet. I've been staring at pictures of it for days, it's really drawn me in. I can see it getting a lot of wrist time this summer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> There is one with bracelet on eBay right now for $1600. I am hoping they will show up at oon for a better price. Curious to see how the ones on leather strap will be priced. $1100, maybe $1200 would probably be the threshold for me.
> 
> Don't really want to buy from an AD as the extra money for the warranty is not worth it for me.


Call Rob at Topper. He does have good prices.


----------



## nordwulf

Robotaz said:


> Call Rob at Topper. He does have good prices.


That doesn't work for me. I don't want to have a secret conversation in the back alley where they whisper a price in my ear and I must promise to never share that information with another soul.


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> That doesn't work for me. I don't want to have a secret conversation in the back alley where they whisper a price in my ear and I must promise to never share that information with another soul.


Whatever floats your boat. I'm trying to help you because you keep talking about gray market dealers and the mods ask people not to in sponsored forums.


----------



## ryanmanyes

Where from? I'm in the UK too and keen to see them in the steel



MadMrB said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 11703594
> 
> 
> View attachment 11703602
> 
> 
> View attachment 11703610


----------



## Robotaz

ryanmanyes said:


> Where from? I'm in the UK too and keen to see them in the steel


He said Jura Watches, up the page.


----------



## MadMrB

ryanmanyes said:


> Where from? I'm in the UK too and keen to see them in the steel





Robotaz said:


> He said Jura Watches, up the page.


Yes I got it from Jura Watches, unfortunately they are now out of stock. This is the second Oris, and third watch, I've purchased from them and on each occasion they have been excellent.

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...tch-aquis-date-01-733-7730-4135-07-8-24-05peb


----------



## ryanmanyes

Thanks.

Hope you're enjoying your aquis. They look pretty perfect now with the updates. Just can't decide wbetween the black dial or blue. If only they made the blue sunburst version with matted ceramic bezel.



MadMrB said:


> Yes I got it from Jura Watches, unfortunately they are now out of stock. This is the second Oris, and third watch, I've purchased from them and on each occasion they have been excellent.
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...tch-aquis-date-01-733-7730-4135-07-8-24-05peb


----------



## Spiker

Just placed an order for a new 2017 Aquis Date! Went with the gradient blue dial on steel bracelet. Should arrive here in Toronto from Oris USA early next week. I'll put up some pics and thoughts once it's on the wrist. Sold my 2013 Aquis Date a few weeks ago and realized I can't live without it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btwatches

Just got a couple in for the store. New size and bracelet feel really good compared to the old ones. Less bulky


----------



## nordwulf

The new Aquis looks great, thanks for sharing the pictures. Can you give an idea of weight for the Aquis on bracelet?


----------



## btwatches

approx 175 grams about 30-40 grams lighter than previous gen


----------



## Robotaz

What in holy hell are those end links screws?!?!


----------



## Oleksiis

btwatches said:


> bracelet feel really good compared to the old ones. Less bulky


Thanks for the pics!!! Is it possible for you to put a new bracelet on previous Aquis and make some photos? I'd really like to see how our lovely Aquis 43mm would look like on a more elegant bracelet. Thank you!


----------



## btwatches

Not the best at photography but you can see the new aquis is miles cleaner


----------



## nordwulf

Does the clasp on the new bracelet have any micro or sliding adjustments? Looks like the new clasp is narrower so probably more comoftable to wear.


----------



## rony_espana

Wonder why they would have 2 bezel options? I prefer the bezel on the blue dial.

Went to my AD on the weekend and they didn't have any new models in.


----------



## btwatches

Has Micro Adjustments and Divers extension



nordwulf said:


> Does the clasp on the new bracelet have any micro or sliding adjustments? Looks like the new clasp is narrower so probably more comoftable to wear.


----------



## MadMrB

nordwulf said:


> Does the clasp on the new bracelet have any micro or sliding adjustments? Looks like the new clasp is narrower so probably more comoftable to wear.


Yes the new bracelet clasp is functionally the same as the previous model, with 3 micro adjustment positions and divers extension. The bracelet tapers from 24mm to 18mm, the clasp itself is about 20mm in width. The lugs at the case are 26mm tapering to 24mm at the first bracelet link.


----------



## Robotaz

MadMrB said:


> Yes the new bracelet clasp is functionally the same as the previous model, with 3 micro adjustment positions and divers extension. The bracelet tapers from 24mm to 18mm, the clasp itself is about 20mm in width. The lugs at the case are 26mm tapering to 24mm at the first bracelet link.
> 
> View attachment 11780202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11780210
> 
> 
> View attachment 11780218
> 
> 
> View attachment 11780226


So the end link screws are standard flat head now (cool), but one end is flat and polished, not matching the case?


----------



## MadMrB

Robotaz said:


> So the end link screws are standard flat head now (cool), but one end is flat and polished, not matching the case?


No that is the old model on the left, the new 2017 model is on the right with the thinner bracelet.

And the case is brushed, its just my poor pictures and lighting making it look polished.

This is an official Oris picture of the case profile:


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Excellent! So much winning!


----------



## GoBuffs11

Does it wear bigger? 43.5 bs 43? Tough to tell in the photos


----------



## MadMrB

GoBuffs11 said:


> Does it wear bigger? 43.5 bs 43? Tough to tell in the photos


My perception is that it feels like it wears slightly smaller than the original 43mm model. The height is 1mm less at 12.5mm and the lugs are marginally smaller making the lug to lug length less at a shade over 49.5mm, whereas previously it was almost 50.5mm. Also the bracelet is thinner and tapers more.

So with a thinner case, smaller lugs, thinner crown guard, less weight, less bulky bracelet I think many people will find the new model more comfortable to wear.

The new model is more refined, and I like the changes, but I still love the original so I would not necessarily say that the new model is better than the previous model. However I think it will appeal more to anyone who was not keen on the weight and bulk of the previous model.

I hope this helps.


----------



## SaoDavi

MadMrB said:


> My perception is that it feels like it wears slightly smaller than the original 43mm model. The height is 1mm less at 12.5mm and the lugs are marginally smaller making the lug to lug length less at a shade over 49.5mm, whereas previously it was almost 50.5mm. Also the bracelet is thinner and tapers more.
> 
> So with a thinner case, smaller lugs, thinner crown guard, less weight, less bulky bracelet I think many people will find the new model more comfortable to wear.
> 
> The new model is more refined, and I like the changes, but I still love the original so I would not necessarily say that the new model is better than the previous model. However I think it will appeal more to anyone who was not keen on the weight and bulk of the previous model.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I had the older 40mm and sold it. Now I'm regretting that sale since Oris no longer makes a 40mm.

Do you feel that the slimmer case, thinner and lighter bracelet, and greater amount of tapering on the 43.5mm serve to fill the gap left by the removal of th be 40mm from the line?

I only ask because the old 43mm seemed a bit large and bulky for me. The 40mm was almost perfect.


----------



## MadMrB

SaoDavi said:


> I had the older 40mm and sold it. Now I'm regretting that sale since Oris no longer makes a 40mm.
> 
> Do you feel that the slimmer case, thinner and lighter bracelet, and greater amount of tapering on the 43.5mm serve to fill the gap left by the removal of th be 40mm from the line?
> 
> I only ask because the old 43mm seemed a bit large and bulky for me. The 40mm was almost perfect.


I agree the 40mm Aquis is a perfect size, and I really hope that its absence from the model line is only temporary and I hope Oris will reintroduce it soon. To me the 40mm Aquis feels like a different watch to the larger models, it is more discrete, even elegent, its so comfortable to wear and the bracelet is exceptionally nice. I have quite a few watches, and my black 40mm Aquis along with my Tudor Black Bay Red are two watches that I don't think I could ever part with.

I imagine that you are quite gutted letting your 40mm go. I'm currently seeking a 40mm Tungsten bezel model which is proving to be not easy to find, in fact any 40mm Aquis now seem to be rare.


----------



## Spiker

I find my new 2017 wears smaller than my previous Aquis. The changes in the horns, bracelet and case thickness make it wear much like 42mm. My wrist is 6.75" and it looks proper, not too bulky or large. 

This is a really nice piece, I'm very impressed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## purekoryo

Very nice. I like the new update.


----------



## SaoDavi

MadMrB said:


> I agree the 40mm Aquis is a perfect size, and I really hope that its absence from the model line is only temporary and I hope Oris will reintroduce it soon. To me the 40mm Aquis feels like a different watch to the larger models, it is more discrete, even elegent, its so comfortable to wear and the bracelet is exceptionally nice. I have quite a few watches, and my black 40mm Aquis along with my Tudor Black Bay Red are two watches that I don't think I could ever part with.
> 
> I imagine that you are quite gutted letting your 40mm go. I'm currently seeking a 40mm Tungsten bezel model which is proving to be not easy to find, in fact any 40mm Aquis now seem to be rare.


I sold my 40mm to pick up an Omega SMP 2254.50, an iconic diver in its own right. It ticked all the boxes (brand, history, size, etc.) but in the end, it didn't feel as nice as my 40mm Aquis. I don't even think the build quality is any better.

I might try to find another one. There's certainly room in Oris' lineup for a reintroduction of that size, especially with the trend towards smaller (traditionally sized) watches.


----------



## tar6

MadMrB said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 11703594
> 
> 
> View attachment 11703602
> 
> 
> View attachment 11703610


Nice work from Oris, I must say this is a job well done on this one.


----------



## handsoverfist

I like what they've done with this new one - thinner font in the numerals, shorter markers on the dial, having just 'ORIS' at 12 without automatic - a winner all round. Can't wait to handle one in person - thanks for the photos, all, and comments from btwatches very helpful indeed!


----------



## stipebst

Bracelet is way thiner but need to try it live to decide what is better
I liked old bracelet a lot


----------



## Ron1n

Does the bracelet feel any less in build quality?


----------



## buddyb

Waiting for this new Aquis in the very unique blue-grey colour that a lot of people liked from the last iteration. Hopefully next year!


----------



## GT1-Reach

i really lost the overlook on oris watches so i place my question here. is there a aquis or aquis date around the 40mm region? the 43mm versions are way too big for me ...


----------



## MadMrB

GT1-Reach said:


> i really lost the overlook on oris watches so i place my question here. is there a aquis or aquis date around the 40mm region? the 43mm versions are way too big for me ...


There is a 40mm Aquis e.g. https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7676-4154-07-8-21-10p However Oris appear to have dropped it from their collection, but obviously they can still be acquired pre-owned. I think the 40mm Aquis is gorgeous, an extremely versitile watch that can easily be worn as a casual tool watch or a dress diver.









If you search for "Oris Aquis 40" on YouTube you will find a few reviews, which may be of interest.

Have you actually tried on a 43mm Aquis? - As I believe it wears smaller than its size would suggest, especially the new 2017 model with its thinner case and bracelet. I have a 6.75" wrist and enjoy both the 40mm and 43mm, and I find the bracelets on both are extremely comfortable.


----------



## saltlife2182

MadMrB said:


> There is a 40mm Aquis e.g. https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7676-4154-07-8-21-10p However Oris appear to have dropped it from their collection, but obviously they can still be acquired pre-owned. I think the 40mm Aquis is gorgeous, an extremely versitile watch that can easily be worn as a casual tool watch or a dress diver.
> 
> View attachment 12155746
> 
> 
> If you search for "Oris Aquis 40" on YouTube you will find a few reviews, which may be of interest.
> 
> Have you actually tried on a 43mm Aquis? - As I believe it wears smaller than its size would suggest, especially the new 2017 model with its thinner case and bracelet. I have a 6.75" wrist and enjoy both the 40mm and 43mm, and I find the bracelets on both are extremely comfortable.


Does the new 2017 Aquis bracelet seem poor quality since it is thinner. Any comparison on the thickness? (Submariner, aquaracer etc). I love the look of the new Aquis I just don't want the bracelet links to look cheap or thin.


----------



## Robotaz

I don't understand the bezel inserts. I'm disappointed that the orange version has a glossy, dressy bezel and only the black does not.


----------



## tsteph12

Different bezel finishes, but all are ceramic? I have not seen any of these new models in person and need to visit local AD.


----------



## MadMrB

saltlife2182 said:


> Does the new 2017 Aquis bracelet seem poor quality since it is thinner. Any comparison on the thickness? (Submariner, aquaracer etc). I love the look of the new Aquis I just don't want the bracelet links to look cheap or thin.


The bracelet on the new 2017 Aquis is excellent, its equal in quality to the previous version, just less chunky and a little more refined.


----------



## ctsean

saltlife2182 said:


> Does the new 2017 Aquis bracelet seem poor quality since it is thinner. Any comparison on the thickness? (Submariner, aquaracer etc). I love the look of the new Aquis I just don't want the bracelet links to look cheap or thin.


I personally don't think the new bracelet looks cheap or thin at all. I think it's a lot more refined looking that the old model with its fat links and larger gaps between links.



Robotaz said:


> I don't understand the bezel inserts. I'm disappointed that the orange version has a glossy, dressy bezel and only the black does not.


I've never really paid attention to the black with orange markers but it does look like it has the same polished bezel as the blue dial. It also looks like it's a black sunburst dial rather than flat. Maybe they thought the brushed bezel with the sunburst dial wouldn't work together. Wold be cool to see that black burst dial in person.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Robotaz said:


> I don't understand the bezel inserts. I'm disappointed that the orange version has a glossy, dressy bezel and only the black does not.


My guess is that the matte dial "center" goes better with the brushed insert. Where as the Sunburst dials look better with the glossy insert.

Cheers


----------



## mcwatch12

New oris watch looks classy! I got the 2012 aquis blue face no regrets ever since great everyday watch


----------



## asushane

Any more pictures or wrist shots of the blue sunburst dial? 

I see it's finally at no grey market now.


----------



## MadMrB

asushane said:


> Any more pictures or wrist shots of the blue sunburst dial?
> 
> I see it's finally at now.


----------



## Robotaz

asushane said:


> I see it's finally at now.


6-8 week delivery.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## Robotaz

Does anyone know if the black with orange has a sunburst dial? It looks like it in some pics, not in others. It has a shiny bezel, which is consistent with the sunburst blue.




______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## nordwulf

It's glossy with subtle sunburst effect


----------



## asushane

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12428603
> 
> 
> View attachment 12428605


Looks very at home both short-sleeved and under your cuff!


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> It's glossy with subtle sunburst effect on the orange/black according to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/new-2017-aquis-dive-watches-have-arrived-topper-4508909.html
> 
> That actaully looks very nice and a bit more interesting than the flat black dial.


Alright. I'm buying one. Calling Rob at Topper now.

Edit - Order placed. Great deal. Also ordered the rubber strap to go with it. Stoked!


----------



## nordwulf

has these available now. Had a hard time choosing between the 3 different models. I had the blue sunburst Aquis before but could never get used to the rubber strap. Very excited, should be here before the weekend.


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> has these available now. Had a hard time choosing between the 3 different models. I had the blue sunburst Aquis before but could never get used to the rubber strap. Very excited, should be here before the weekend.


The only one in stock, according to the info they post on their site, which is probably wrong, is the Aquis Small Second sunburst blue.

The black Date and black/orange on rubber say 1-2 weeks.

The sunburst blue Date is 6-8 weeks.

It may not matter to you, but that's what I found when looking into it.


----------



## Robotaz

Apparently they changed it. The chat person said 6-8 weeks yesterday or the day before.

Who knows? I guess buy it and see what happens. You'll have to have PayPal force a refund though. Been there. Done that.


----------



## nordwulf

Their stock availability can be a bit uncertain at times. When I ordered yesterday, it showed in stock but that didn't ship that same day. I chatted with a CSR in the morning and he said it could take up to 4 days. And suddenly I got a shipping notice email. I have ordered many times from them and returned a few. Never a problem.


----------



## asrael

Reporting with my new Hammerhead LE.
While at 45.5mm which is even bigger than regular Aquis, I'm fairly impressed on how it wears way smaller on my <6.5" wrist than its dimension (and actual thickness) may suggest


----------



## asushane

asrael said:


> Reporting with my new Hammerhead LE.
> While at 45.5mm which is even bigger than regular Aquis, I'm fairly impressed on how it wears way smaller on my <6.5" wrist than its dimension (and actual thickness) may suggest
> View attachment 12433475
> 
> View attachment 12433477


Love that dial color. Too bad it's not available in the regular Aquis date (yet?).


----------



## asushane

My local AD only had the black dial version of the new one. To my disappointment it's actually a lot more charcoal/dark grey than black. I compared it with the previous sunburst blue dial version:


----------



## BrianMcKay

I also would prefer it to be an inky black face.


----------



## asrael

asushane said:


> Love that dial color. Too bad it's not available in the regular Aquis date (yet?).


That's my absolute favourite dial color. Some may think grey dials being midway between black and lighter colors are bad for legibility as it is not easy to apply a handset that contrasts enough with it, but Oris did a great job by applying generous amount of lume paint to its pair of slender yet shapely (slight taper towards the tip) hands which are also finely polished such that they pop out without being too glossy or ridiculously shaped. Easy to read and easy to the eyes. Truly wonderful design elements in it.

I may even consider getting another Aquis of this new generation as it is really hard to beat in its design, finishing, fit and comfort (NOT JUST FOR THE PRICE)


----------



## nordwulf

My posts about availability at with links were edited and some deleted. Looks like we're not allowed to talk about grey market dealers anymore. And not even an explanation from the mods. Well, time for me to leave..


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> My posts about availability at with links were edited and some deleted. Looks like we're not allowed to talk about grey market dealers anymore. And not even an explanation from the mods. Well, time for me to leave..


You have to have thick skin. That's for sure.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## stipebst

Hammerhead looks really great


----------



## Oxford

My Aquis (on a bracelet) is arriving early next week and I'm thinking about grabbing a rubber strap as well. Is changing the strap on these watches pretty straightforward and quick, or one of those things you wouldn't wanna do too often?


----------



## nordwulf

I received my Aquis on bracelet from <censored-not-a-forum-sponsor> today and all is good. Everything wrapped in plastic, brand new watch. Glad I went this way and saved quite a bit. Or maybe not.


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> I received my Aquis on bracelet from <censored-not-a-forum-sponsor> today and all is good. Everything wrapped in plastic, brand new watch. Glad I went this way and saved quite a bit. Or maybe not.


Just never let <censored not a forum sponsor> touch your watch.

Congrats. I guess you have no camera, right?

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## nordwulf

I am not posting pictures or other informative posts on this forum anymore. Pictures and more details can be found here: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - The new Oris Aquis 2017


----------



## asushane

nordwulf said:


> I am not posting pictures or other informative posts on this forum anymore. Pictures and more details can be found here: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - The new Oris Aquis 2017


Great pics over there Nordwulf.

I take it you're happy you went with the blue sunray dial over matte black/charcoal? And how long did it take to you to get it from <censored no free speech> after your order? Their website seems to change its availability daily.


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> I am not posting pictures or other informative posts on this forum anymore. Pictures and more details can be found here: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - The new Oris Aquis 2017


LOL, the crusties beat you down. OK. Fair enough.

Like I said, you have to have a thick skin. If you can stand it, go post some wrist shots in the diver WRUW thread. Contrary to what you may think, 99.9% of members here would like to see it.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## nordwulf

<self censored>


----------



## GoBuffs11

asushane said:


> Any more pictures or wrist shots of the blue sunburst dial?
> 
> I see it's finally at no grey market now.





asrael said:


> Reporting with my new Hammerhead LE.
> While at 45.5mm which is even bigger than regular Aquis, I'm fairly impressed on how it wears way smaller on my


I want the hammerhead but that's too big for me. 43mm is my max. Sigh.


----------



## asrael

GoBuffs11 said:


> I want the hammerhead but that's too big for me. 43mm is my max. Sigh.


That was what I used to think before I got my Heuer 01 and more importantly the Hammerhead, at 45 and 45.5mm respectively. Neither of them wear too large on my ~6.4 inches wrist (on the bony side). Lugs not protruding beyond borders at all.


----------



## nordwulf

<self censored>


----------



## The Ground Truth

I'm new to the higher end watches and the aquis is something special in my eyes. I've had Seikos and Citizens but this is on a different level. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Well, I wish I could post pics of my new Aquis, but I had to box it back up to be returned.

The AR on the underneath side of the crystal is all scratched up. It's so bad that there are shadows on the dial. I'd like to say I'm surprised, but I'm not. 

Hopefully the next one will be right.


----------



## nordwulf

Never heard of this before and would have been interesting to see some pictures of that. It's surprising the AD didn't notice this before they sent it out. Hopefully you'll have better luck with the next one. Curious to see more real pictures of the black with orange.


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> Never heard of this before and would have been interesting to see some pictures of that. It's surprising the AD didn't notice this before they sent it out. Hopefully you'll have better luck with the next one. Curious to see more real pictures of the black with orange.


I'd be very surprised if other owners looked closely at the crystal in the sunlight that I'm still the only one.

I assume most aren't looking closely enough. I just happen to have a giant window in my office with the sun beaming in. It's tinted, but still bright enough to see crystal imperfections very easily.

If you tilt the watch around in the sunlight, there are no surface scratches. It has to be on the backside.


----------



## ctsean

Robotaz said:


> I'd be very surprised if other owners looked closely at the crystal in the sunlight that I'm still the only one.
> 
> I assume most aren't looking closely enough. I just happen to have a giant window in my office with the sun beaming in. It's tinted, but still bright enough to see crystal imperfections very easily.
> 
> If you tilt the watch around in the sunlight, there are no surface scratches. It has to be on the backside.


I see nothing like you are suggesting on mine. The only things I can see on the dial are shadows from the hands and light refracting through the edge of the crystal regardless of the angle I hold the watch in the sun.


----------



## Robotaz

ctsean said:


> I see nothing like you are suggesting on mine. The only things I can see on the dial are shadows from the hands and light refracting through the edge of the crystal regardless of the angle I hold the watch in the sun.


Oh I won't be surprised if it's just me. This is my third Oris to come with defects, out of four. I got a ProDiver Date once that came from the factory with the crown horribly dented in.

This is why I say I'm not surprised. Oris and Squale I have terrible luck. Jinxed.


----------



## Robotaz

nordwulf said:


> Never heard of this before and would have been interesting to see some pictures of that. It's surprising the AD didn't notice this before they sent it out. Hopefully you'll have better luck with the next one. Curious to see more real pictures of the black with orange.


The dial is brown. Not annoyingly brown, but definitely not black. It's hard for people to do sunburst black for some reason. Seems common.


----------



## nordwulf

I tried really hard to find flaws but nothing so far. Well, except for a few tiny scratches on the clasp from desk diving but that was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Robotaz

Considering we haven't seen anyone posting the orange that I got, it's possible it was rushed out the factory door. I don't know, but the one I got is already on it's way back and the replacement is on its way simultaneously, I think. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Robotaz

Received the replacement and it's dark out from the rain so I can't confirm anything yet, but it looks fine from what I can tell.

I do want to send props to Rob at Topper for outstanding service. I also appreciate his attitude in dealing with WIS who want their watches to be perfect. He never sighs or gives off a hint of frustration. I can't say a enough about how much I appreciate that.

We have hell day here because of the hurricane, so maybe tonight I can size the bracelet and get some shots. Stand by.


----------



## Robotaz

This one seems to be perfect. Runs well. Flawless as far as I can tell.

Orange is a little darker in person than this pic.


----------



## Robotaz

Turns out I greatly prefer mine on rubber. I will use the bracelet, but not as much. This is so much more comfortable and casual.

This is possibly the least photogenic watch ever. I look at my pic after I take it, look at the watch, and just grumble about how bad the pic sucks. Looks incredible in the flesh.

Edit - but I do want to say, the bracelet is really, really nice. It's so nice that it makes me nervous. I'll save it for special occasions.


----------



## nordwulf

Did you get the special 3-wing screw driver with your watch to change the strap/bracelet or did you get it from somewhere else? I wouldn't mind trying this watch on a leather strap.



Robotaz said:


> This is possibly the least photogenic watch ever. I look at my pic after I take it, look at the watch, and just grumble about how bad the pic sucks. Looks incredible in the flesh.


Probably just need some nice light and a better camera. Mine pops in sunlight.


----------



## Robotaz

I did order the strap tool from Rob at Topper. I ordered the watch on bracelet, and ordered the rubber with tool. Could not be happier. It's just an awesome combo.

Edit - I had the previous generation model of this very watch. I have to say, Oris is so on their game. This one is up a notch in pretty much every way. It went from a $1500 watch to a watch that puts a lot of $4K-$5K watches to shame. It's not just an appreciation for watches that amazes me about this one. It's artistic design, manufacturing, marketing, logistics, and more. Oris is probably the most impressive brand that I know of when you batch the entire package together. They're going big and it shows.

I'm taking a pic with a lot of glares because it's in real situations when it stops looking less than it is and really starts popping.

See how bad the pic is but how amazing it looks? You have to get all of the 3D angles and glimmers to really get the detail.


----------



## asrael

Robotaz said:


> I did order the strap tool from Rob at Topper. I ordered the watch on bracelet, and ordered the rubber with tool. Could not be happier. It's just an awesome combo.
> 
> Edit - I had the previous generation model of this very watch. I have to say, Oris is so on their game. This one is up a notch in pretty much every way. It went from a $1500 watch to a watch that puts a lot of $4K-$5K watches to shame. It's not just an appreciation for watches that amazes me about this one. It's artistic design, manufacturing, marketing, logistics, and more. Oris is probably the most impressive brand that I know of when you batch the entire package together. They're going big and it shows.
> 
> I'm taking a pic with a lot of glares because it's in real situations when it stops looking less than it is and really starts popping.
> 
> See how bad the pic is but how amazing it looks? You have to get all of the 3D angles and glimmers to really get the detail.


Even with the glare it's a great shot

I share your sentiments about the new Aquis. It may go down as a legend - it's THAT good. Definitely not just a recommendation within its price range, but a recommendation to all enthusiasts. Have to hold one in flesh (or better still try one on with the plastic wraps removed) to fully appreciate the artistry and refinement.


----------



## Robotaz

asrael said:


> Even with the glare it's a great shot
> 
> I share your sentiments about the new Aquis. It may go down as a legend - it's THAT good. Definitely not just a recommendation within its price range, but a recommendation to all enthusiasts. Have to hold one in flesh (or better still try one on with the plastic wraps removed) to fully appreciate the artistry and refinement.


Yeah, and I feel that the bracelet is incredible. The clasp is not quite Pelagos territory, but it's still really good. The links are just gorgeous.


----------



## Robotaz

Another glare shot to show depth you won't see in a lot of photos.


----------



## johneh

Patiently waiting for my driver so I can put on the rubber!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

How is the orange lume?


----------



## Robotaz

tsteph12 said:


> How is the orange lume?


Good. Like the last gen, I think. I walk under light in a dark stairway coming in work and it alternates from orange in the light to a more right yellow in the dark. Really nice.


----------



## tsteph12

Robotaz said:


> Good. Like the last gen, I think. I walk under light in a dark stairway coming in work and it alternates from orange in the light to a more right yellow in the dark. Really nice.


Thank you. I'm only familiar with the blue glow of the few Oris watches owned in the past including one previous generation Aquis.


----------



## Spiker

Labour Day already, time goes too quick! Have a good one folks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Changed to the Aquis for the evening...


----------



## Robotaz

I'm waiting for someone to post a Small Seconds.


----------



## jament

Here are some pics of the Aquis I purchased form Rob @ Topper (thanks Rob!). I know these pics aren't great but I was trying to show the color of the dial. The numerals in the background are black and in anything but direct sunlight, so is the dial. In the sunlight, you can see the dial sunburst is actually brown but that's the only time it appears to be anything but black. I do love wearing it and am waiting for the rubber strap to arrive.


----------

